# Milling some apple logs



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 19, 2015)

Just got home with a load of apple logs. These were cut fresh within the last 3 hours. I am gonna mill them quick before dark and get them into the kiln yet tonight. The biggest one is about 15 in diameter and 5 feet long. I will post more pix after I am done getting it all done.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 8


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 19, 2015)

Very nice! Good luck on your drying, I hear it's tough to dry, but I imagine you know what your doing...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 19, 2015)

From tree to the kiln in 6 hours!!! I milled the 2 biggest log sections this evening but didn't feel comfortable with the smaller ones on the woodmizer so I stacked them to the side and I will saw those on the band saw in a few days. I ended up with about 60-70bf from the 2 I milled. 3 were 8/4. 2 were 7/4. 2 were 4/4. And I had an oddball at 5/4. Almost everything was curly in the bigger of the 2. The smaller one had a little also. Drying will take til mid summer to complete. The last time I got an apple log to cut and dry it went pretty well. That batch had sat for months after the tree was cut til I milled them and dyed them. I was able to dry them with only minor movement and cracks. Most of the boards had no cracks and only a little movement.with this batch I am hoping that moving along this fast(stump to kiln) on these will increase the quality even more. Some of the boards had cracks that were there when we cut the tree. I expect them to break there and actually work in my favor where I would get good boards on either side of the crack. You can see what I am talking about in the pix. I will know how this turns out in July.....

In the mean time I will be adding to the kiln as I get the smaller logs processed. The kiln that I will be using is an indoor kiln so I can monitor it daily and tweet it for temps and check in on the general health of the batch as it progresses. I will be sure to post the after pix when the time comes.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 19, 2015)

Awesome load! Hope will dry with minimum checking/cracking. Great looking slabs. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 19, 2015)

Good looking wood! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 20, 2015)

Nice haul. That bookmatching looks ghostly! 
Well...I think we know where any requests for apple will end up this summer!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 20, 2015)

Very cool. Yesterday we went near Gays Mills and a section of an old orchard had been cut down. The logs and larger branches were neatly piled near each stump. I wonder if they're going to a smoke house? http://www.nueskes.com/shop-by-department/smoked-bacon.aspx#.VTVdSWdFC1s
They didn't look large enough to be milled. You'll have some spectacular pieces when your done.
Graybeard

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 20, 2015)

Must have smelled great when you where milling them!


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 20, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Must have smelled great when you where milling them!


We had a pretty strong breeze yesterday so while milling I didn't notice to much. Once I got them into the garage where my small kiln is I got a good smell of the slabs and they smelt delicious! !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## brown down (Apr 24, 2015)

Man apples some nice timber to work with! any of that stuff curly? I wish I had gotten the whole tree when I got the few chunks I did some absolutely beautiful timber! speaking of that did you ever get any pens turned from the stuff I sent you? just curious as to what it looks like spun?


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 24, 2015)

brown down said:


> Man apples some nice timber to work with! any of that stuff curly? I wish I had gotten the whole tree when I got the few chunks I did some absolutely beautiful timber! speaking of that did you ever get any pens turned from the stuff I sent you? just curious as to what it looks like spun?


Most of this is curly it can be seen a little bit in the pix. 

I did turn all the pieces you sent my way and sold all if not all the pens that came from it. I wish I could find more spalted apple like the stuff you had it was probably the only "white rot" type of spalting that I really ever liked.


----------



## brown down (Apr 24, 2015)

do you have any pics of them man would love to see what it looks like! I have a few pieces of that left in PM blanks but def going to hoard that stuff! Man I'd love to get some of that from you but don't have anything to trade and you an I live way to close to one another as we pretty much get our hands on the same timber!


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 24, 2015)

I will have to look and see if I can dig up some old pix of them. When the time is right I think we can work out something on some apple slabs. They are currently drying. Taking it real slow on this batch. It has been drying so slow that the AS2 is still a milky white. (meaning it isn't dry yet)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

